# Scaling in buildings



## PoplarMan45 (Aug 19, 2018)

I model in HO and like to build kits. I have noticed tho that there is a difference among brands and manufacturers in the scaling of buildings. That is, when different brands of buildings are placed side-by-side, I see a substantial difference. Some are over-scaled (too big), and some are under-scaled (too small). Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've only noticed it with Auhagen structures.

They have two lines, one HO and the other is HO/TT. TT being 1/120 scale. These dual-scale structures are scaled at 1/100.

These undersized structures can be made to work in a forced perspective setting and they can also work if they are placed with smaller HO scale structures.

I haven't bought any US designed or manufactured structures in over 30 years so I'm not certain how their structures compare.

Other than Auhagen with their dual-scale offering, German and Austrian structures are true to scale.

Auhagen was located in the former East Germany and TT scale is still popular in that area and points east. Especially the former Soviet Union.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes. As Michael noted, many (if not most) manufacturers try to get multi-use out of their structure kits by scaling them "between scales". In addition to HO /TT, HO / OO is another common blend. The former are slightly under scale, the latter slightly over. I've also found that a lot of them seem to be slightly ipunderscale so that they have a smaller footprint on the layout. Walthers Cornerstone kits seem to me to be true to scale. A good way to tell is that if a an HO scale figure is 7/8" tall, the a standard door should be about an inch high.


----------

